# bursting cysts under foreskin being painful



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm asking this because i saw that a mom had left her son intact but he ended up circumcised because of many cysts filled with pus under foreskin stating they were painful so she circ'ed her 3 other boys because of what her first son went through.

I'm wondering if her first son could have had alot of smegma pearls I never seen smegma pearls so can they look like cysts and can intact boys have alot at once ?

I would assume the pus would actually be smegma discharge and I know pain varies with seperation trauma

I know there can be sebacous cysts and can they burst,disappear or need to be drained or can they be there for a long time if not bothering him ?


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

You are right on, on all counts.
All of those things are normal or have conservative treatment available.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

What he had may have been pearly penile papules. They have an appearance identical to whiteheads but are totally benign and require no treatment. I have never heard of them being painful either from first hand reports or from the medical literature.

Frank


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

It could have been one of these since they can help with seperation I would imagine they could on occasion be associated with pain but only because they are in the area were seperation is going on. Part I bolded talks about that.

*Preputial Cyst*
There is also something called a Preputial Cyst that occurs on occasion. Sometimes known as a Keratin Pearl caused by dead skin cells accumulating under the top layer of skin on the glans. The appearance of swelling may occur sporadically as *preputial cysts break through adhesions (push up against them) to allow separation of the prepuce, foreskin, from the glans*. These whitish cysts are sometimes mistaken for pus due to infection, but they merely represent sterile collections of dead skin. It is a lot like a Smegma pearl but is not between the glans and foreskin but under the skin of the glans. In either case nothing special needs to be done.


----------

